
Show HN: SQL Storage Back End for Kubernetes - darren0
https://github.com/rancher/k8s-sql
======
segmondy
Very ugly, just use storage backend as recommened in kubernetes manual.

[https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/run-application/run-
single-...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/run-application/run-single-
instance-stateful-application/)

~~~
darren0
Let me clarify, this code is to store the k8s cluster state in a SQL DB and
not in etcd. This had nothing to do with applications deployed by k8s.

~~~
segmondy
Sorry, my mistake. I now understand!

